# Reserve BMQ



## RiflemanPhil (24 Jun 2005)

Hey  (this is for BMQ course and SQ in the res.)
I'm just wondering about stuff to bring, right now my list is at: shoe polish and all the stuff with that (kiwi yes i know), umm, runners, civies (for pt), duck tape, cards,cotton balls, a book (yes i know i prob won't need), clear bandaids, insoles for my boots, cotton socks, underwear, bugspray, mister (for those hot nites in bed), bodyglide, footpowder??, pins (to keep all ur laundry 2gether), bungeechords, pen/greenmarker/notebook, toiletries, alarm clock, masterlock. Am i missin nethin? Also regarding kit that they give u-were they suppose3d to issue parade AND combat, cuz i just got combat boots. Also do i have to bring all my winter stuff that they gave me? Finally, where do i put all the kit they gave me, cuz my duffel bag is full, as is my ruck, and i stilll have to find a place for all my clothes, the sleepin bag stuff and all that whcih is in a garbage bag in the garage cuz it stinx, and my helmet and personal items which i must bring. Is there sumplace i can call about this? I'm startin on the 4th of Jul, @ Kapyong barracks (royal winnipeg rifles reg't). What happens if there is sumthing that you need and don't have for the course? Also, what about these "wet weather boots" what on earth are these, the only boots i got were my combat, snowboots, and also sum wierd rubber thingies which look like they fit over my combats. Anyhoo, i'm a bit nervous, but determined to get trhough this. If you can help me out that would be cool.
Pte Lockwood


----------



## spoon man (24 Jun 2005)

Attached to your joining instructions there should be a list of everything that you will need for the course, issued or not.


----------



## RiflemanPhil (24 Jun 2005)

Shit says I, I don't think I got that list. Somthing screwy happened at the armoury when they were issuin that stuff-something about that this is out-of-date or something+


----------



## Sappo (24 Jun 2005)

if you dont have joining instructions you need to get them ASAP.

that includes all need to know info for the course...


----------



## Sivad (29 Jun 2005)

Wait a-minute I too didn't get anything with my kit!  no papers or instructions on where all this stuff goes!  or how to put it on.  I got kitted up, and have very little clue as to what the hell all this stuff is and where it goes.  is there a manuall or anything to let me know what goes where, how and when!  Thanks.

P.S. one thing I did want was the Grey T-shirts and Sweat Shirts that just say ARMY on them.  Where do you get these.


----------



## Dogboy (29 Jun 2005)

the sweater's you bye in the kitshop.
you will be told how to assemble your kit, if you can ask at your next parade night.
they must give you papers to travel you kitlist will be on it, if confused go to your armoury and see the clerks they will have it for you.
ask you unit for help remember your new and Thar's no such thing as a stupid question.


----------



## infamous_p (30 Jun 2005)

Sivad said:
			
		

> Wait a-minute I too didn't get anything with my kit!   no papers or instructions on where all this stuff goes!   or how to put it on.   I got kitted up, and have very little clue as to what the heck all this stuff is and where it goes.   is there a manuall or anything to let me know what goes where, how and when!   Thanks.
> 
> P.S. one thing I did want was the Grey T-shirts and Sweat Shirts that just say ARMY on them.   Where do you get these.



There is no official manual on how the equipment is used, when and where, etc.; you will be instructed on all of that during your BMQ. Speak with your recruiter or visit your OR (orderly room) and ask for a copy of the joining instructions for the course you will be on - that will provide you with a list of what to bring and what not to bring, and other general information. As for the shirts that say ARMY on them, those are not issued. They are issued to American troops in training, not to Canadians. If your heart is set on this shirt, go visit an army surplus store and pick one up.


----------

